# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  MP3 в WMV

## z131

Кто-нибудь знает программу с помощью которой можно сконвертировать mp3 в wmv или avi, asf, mov, mpg, mpeg, mp4? И вообще возможно ли это?

----------


## Vishenka

насколько я знаю, то возможно. воспользуйся ImTOO MPEG Encoder. прикоьная прога!

----------


## ivan386

> Кто-нибудь знает программу с помощью которой можно сконвертировать mp3 в wmv или avi, asf, mov, mpg, mpeg, mp4? И вообще возможно ли это?


Аудиофайл в видео? Windows Movie Maker

----------

